# join RCI without owning a TS?



## HtownRose (Jul 12, 2014)

Is this possible?  I believe I recall a report of a TS owner / RCI member being allowed to retain RCI membership after giving away the TS, but does anyone know if you can join RCI without owning a timeshare?  The website says no, but if anyone know a work-around I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 12, 2014)

I have not heard of a workaround. There used to be a resort that 'leased' 3 year RCI point memberships that you could either continue to pay MF on and renew, or walk away. I have not heard of this continuing for several years. In truth, since the changing of the program to allow those 6000 to 7500 point exchanges at 60 days at $150 becoming 9000 at 45 days for $209 they have lost some value.

The resort that had those was Club Trinidad in Palm Springs, but I think that's history.

As you heard, you seem to be able to buy into a resort, and as long as you keep up the MF, RCI won't ask if you are still an owner. This could change.

Jim


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 12, 2014)

I've never heard of anyone getting around it.  Your membership number includes the timeshare you owned that qualified you for membership. If you later get rid of that timeshare, your membership is allowed to continue. (And your membership number doesn't change once the timeshare is gone.  My membership number at RCI is for a timeshare I sold about eight years ago.)

Dave


----------



## eman072509 (Aug 2, 2014)

According to RCI if you sell your TS, you can retain your membership in RCI provided you pay the fees.

http://pgs.rci.com/landing/InsideRCI/mta/index.html


----------



## BevL (Aug 2, 2014)

eman072509 said:


> According to RCI if you sell your TS, you can retain your membership in RCI provided you pay the fees.
> 
> http://pgs.rci.com/landing/InsideRCI/mta/index.html



That's not an issue, RCI wouldn't know that you weren't just using your timeshare and not exchanging it.  But to open an RCI account, as mentioned, your ID number includes the resort number of the resort you use to open the account with.


----------

